# Air Bags



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

What brand of airbags is everybody using?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I use air shocks both Gabriel and monroe


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

I didn't think that they make front air shocks for the Tj?


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Brad, here is a link to how to figure out what you need for airshocks:

A) http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77579

B) http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=302638#post302638

~BigD~


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks! I'll check it out


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I use air shocks too but just in the front.


----------

